# german rams



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

what is the sure fire way to sex these rams and any other info for keeping/breeding them is appreciated.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

dissection is your best bet for 100% certainty......


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Males have elongated rays on the beginning of the dorsal fin. Females have a reddish tummy area. I would google for more detailed info and pics. I can sex juvies quite accurately, there's more to go on than just that. Sorry I can't give you more info. I'd have to look at a fish and currently I don't have any GBR.

Breeding- like all cichlids it usually requires trial and error. They are not a easy fish to breed....supposedly. When I had some they spawned once and that was only when I neglected the tank. They supposedly like soft water, mine were in fairly hard. Live plants are a must IMO.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

soft-water, warm water (80F), really small live food (I used micro-worms). My first pair breed readily, but since then I've had trouble keeping them alive. Maybe a virus or something in my water they don't like.


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

ty guys for all the help...and if you have any pics of your rams post em.!!!!


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

i still preger dissection for sexing


----------

